# Rapido : Check your rear light clusters



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

The first really niggling issue with my new 'van became obvious recently.

The offside rear light cluster was almost half full of water, and there was slightly less in the nearside one.

On removing the offending unit, the problem became obvious. The units are Hella Caraluna II ones, and they are symmetrical around the horizontal axis. They differ, however in that the n/s has brake/stop, reflector, reversing and indicator lights, the o/s has brake/stop, reflector, fog and indicator lights.

On a LHD 'van, these units would be reversed.

What Rapido have done for my RHD vehicle is invert the light units they would have fitted to an LHD van and moved them to the opposite side.

All very logical given the symmetry, BUT one major problem - the units have a drain in the bottom to let water out, which is now at the top (and lets water in with nowhere now for it to get out!).

In drying out the offending unit with a hairdryer I managed to 'craze' the lens (Bu**er), and so have had to source a replacement from Brownhills, which (as suspected after reference to the Hella website) is a UK one, exactly the same as the one damaged except that the drain is now at the bottom (the lens is effectively glued onto the unit the other way round). i.e. the units, though symmetrical in all other respects, have a 'handed' drain.

I've sealed the upward facing drain in the other unit, and am considering drilling a drain hole in the bottom (after practising on the damaged one :wink.

It may be that I got a bad 'un, and that Rapido also source RHD lights, but I have my doubts. Any owners of recent Rapidos may wish to check their units.

It is the sort of fault that would probably earn a recall on a car, so I intend to raise the matter officially and in writing with Brownhills and Rapido.

FWIW, the replacement unit from Brownhills was much  cheaper than web prices for the same, and I got 10% off as a Gold Card Holder as well.


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

:roll:i had the same problem with my rapido924f so i removed lights and spayed inside with wd40 then i drilled a small hole at the lowest point in rear lens and it seems to have solved the problem, i should have known this because i had to do the same with a swift gazelle i think it must be to big a job for manufacturers to solve this problem they either put the drain holes in the wrong place or dont either bother at all.


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*Inverted Rear Lights, Concealed Truma Heater*

 Hi There, many thanks for this, I looked at mine on a 2005 785F and found the same, both with a small amount of water in them. will seal and drill now I'm home again.

On another subject, has anyone with a version with the heater hidden in the L shaped kitchen unit worried about a smell of hot wood when the heater is running. mine is very strong and I keep one of the doors open to let the heat out.


----------

